# Depressed and desperate for advice and



## Marysaroza (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi my name is mary


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi Mary, we are listening.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Mary -- when you can, post away. Lots of good folks here who can help out and give their experiences.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Marysaroza we are here for you.


----------

